# По физкультуре



## VasyaVD (6 Фев 2009)

Скажите, а при кифозе, сколиозе, болезне Шойермана-Мау во взрослом возрасте показаны или противопоказаны такие виды спорта как коньки, лыжи, ролики. Катаясь на них, ведь иногда приходится падать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  По физкультуре*

Просто надо вставать и дальше заниматься.


----------



## VasyaVD (7 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  По физкультуре*

Я имел ввиду что где то пишут что коньки показаны, а где то пишут что противопоказаны при сколиозе, кифозе. Когда на коньках катаешся приходится ведь вперед нагибаться чтобы не упасть. Вот хотел бы услышать ваше мнение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  По физкультуре*

Давайте смотреть снимки.
Заниматься продолжайте.
Лет вам сколько?


----------

